# Bootcamp sur Fusiondrive avec SDD externe...



## pracolas (29 Juin 2019)

Bonjour @ tous,

sur mon Mac mini 2018, j'ai créé un Fusiondrive entre le ssd interne (256) et un ssd est TB3 (1To).

Or maintenant, quand je veux créer une partition Boot Camp, il me demande d'enlever mon ssd externe (alors que ce dernier est totalement intégré au fusion drive...)

Ya un moyen de faire ça manuellement?

merci


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *pracolas
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration des disques.


----------



## pracolas (30 Juin 2019)

et voila:

```
</> Code >
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         599.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         400.4 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +400.4 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s3
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                757.8 KB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +850.2 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            61.6 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
Code >
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Je vois que ton Fusion Drive de type *apfs* : associe la partition de *250 Go* d'un SSD interne *disk0* > avec la partition de *600 Go* d'un SSD externe *disk1*.

Je vois aussi que tu as effectué un repartitionnement qui a affecté le SSD externe de *1 To* --> pour créer une partition de *400 Go* de type *apfs* encore.

Le problème avec ton dispositif est que c'est le SSD externe de *1 To* qui est considéré comme l'équivalent d'un HDD dans l'attelage du Fusion Drive. En conséquence > tous les repartitionnements affectent ce disque externe seul et pas le SSD interne.

Or pour installer Windows avec l'Assistant BootCamp > tu aurais besoin dans un 1er temps de le faire à destination d'une partition du SSD interne. Et ensuite je pense de cloner le volume *BOOCAMP* opérationnel du disque interne => dans un volume du disque externe via le logiciel Winclone. N'ayant pas d'expérience de l'installation de Windows sur Mac > je te le dis par référence à ce fil des forums MacGé : ☞*Boot Camp sur HD Externe ?*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

----------

Si je me calque sur les indications de ce fil -->

- il faudrait que tu commences par créer une nouvelle partition *apfs* de *100 Go* sur le SSD externe (volume intitulé *Clone*) > puis cloner (via la démo de Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple) > le volume *Macintosh HD* (*61 Go* d'occupation) de ton Fusion Drive => à destination du volume *apfs Clone*. Démarrer sur *Clone*.​
- casser ton Fusion Drive > de manière à avoir un SSD indépendant du HDD. Dans le volume indépendant du SSD interne --> installer Mojave en installation propre > démarrer sur le Mojave interne > repartitionner pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* interne > installer Windows-10.​
- utiliser le logiciel Winclone pour cloner le *BOOTCAMP* interne => dans le *BOOTCAMP* externe.​
- redémarrer sur *Clone* (volume de *100 Go* du SSD de *1 To* externe contenant le clone de *Macintosh HD*). Effacer le SSD interne. Recréer un Fusion Drive associant la partition totale du SSD interne réinitialisé et la partition de *500 Go* du SSD externe (issue du 1er Fusion Drive puis du repartitionnement). Cloner à rebours *Clone* => dans le volume de ce nouveau Fusion Drive. Démarrer dessus à la fin.​
- supprimer la partition *Clone* de *100 Go* du SSD externe et récupérer son espace au Fusion Drive.​
Question partitionnement : tu te retrouverais exactement comme à présent > mais avec un volume externe *BOOTCAMP* de *400 Go* en format *ntfs* sur le SSD externe > abritant un OS W-10 cloné par Winclone. En espérant qu'il démarre...


----------

